# Hobie Outback - What extras/upgrades?



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2010)

Gday All, I've been reading this forum with interest over the past few weeks and it seems to be full of helpfull info and advice.

My reason for joining is that i'm currently looking to buy a Hobie Outback for fishing purposes, mainly in lakes and estuaries. I've been keeping an eye on the second hand market for the last few months and have found that hobies hold their value really well, so i've decided to buy new.

My question is, are there any upgrades that are worth doing straight up, while the yak is still in the store? I'll definitely get them to install a scotty rod holder or two but after some research i'm also thinking about upgrading the fins and installing the sailing rudder. Do these upgrades make a real difference? Are the ST fins a good upgrade or should I go straight for the ST turbo? Is there anything else I should consider straight out of the box?

Any advice would be much appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Anchor trolley and cart are also some worthwhile additions.


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

Consider getting an anchor trolley and sailing rudder for starters. Some people like to have a couple of trips before fitting rod holders, but I got one installed by my dealer before I picked it up. I've been using the standard fins but I think now I want to upgrade to the ST or turbos.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Definitely the sailing rudder it will make life so much easier to the point it should be made standard on the Hobie's  
The ST fins are a great upgrade but I would hold off on the Turbos for awhile till the ST's become easy to use then move up. 
The rod extension tubes are a good option but you can make them yourself with some PVC pipe ;-) 
Throw on some Scotty or Ram rod holders and your set.
Other than those the sky is the limit


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

My outback is standard and I went through the same thought process when I bought mine. I decided on just using it as is and going from there.....it's still standard.

If I had to change something I'd probably go the sailing rudder too. Pedalling that bit faster is the only exercise I get so I'm stick with standard.


----------



## fushlups (Apr 23, 2010)

Good luck with your choice mate, I'm currently in the same situation  I've got a finder (not a necessary "upgrade" but something I wanted to do none the less).

My next addition will be the rudder, and fins, along with a scotty rod holder.

Oh, but the first thing you need to do is NAME YOUR BOAT ;-)


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, much appreciated. After having a look at the Hobie accessories catalogue my head was spinning with options.

Sounds like the sailing rudder is a worthwhile addition. What exactly makes it better than the standard rudder? I assume it significantly improves manouvreability and tracking?

I was considering an anchor trolley as well, good to hear it's something that people find useful.

I'll definitely be getting a cart, I've noticed a few different types are available, are there any that I should steer clear of?

Thanks again fellas.


----------



## Slacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Definately the anchor trolley, I use mine extensively when drifting with a sea anchor, it allows me to position the yak for the particular drift direction.

Take a look at the pics in the rigged kayaks section. There's some great set ups to check out.

good luck

cheers

SH


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well there you go, goes to show you that you probably should go with the voices in your own head because everyone sees different value in different things. Whatever you choose you'll be happy with I'm sure.


----------



## doddsj (May 24, 2010)

G'day,

Definately go for the larger Sailing Rudder, Then the ST Fins, Anchor Trolley is very usefull in rivers and the ocean. I have Scotty Rod Holders, If you get them make sure you get the flush mount bases fitted. I have a Humminbird Sounder which i find i can't do without. Also you might like to invest in a couple of leashes for your Rods etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Pinky said:


> Sounds like the sailing rudder is a worthwhile addition. What exactly makes it better than the standard rudder? I assume it significantly improves manoeuvrability and tracking?


Before I changed to the sailing rudder I was forever making small adjustments in the steering, but now with it its almost hands free steering :lol: 
And as you said manoeuvrability and tracking is vastly improved   
If you do go with the larger rudder make sure the steering lines are kept up firm so there is little to no free play in the rudder ;-) 
For adjustment and general documented tips have a look here  
http://www.hobiecat.com/support/index-kayak.html


----------



## Mordy (Feb 21, 2010)

Good choice Pinky
I have had my outback for about 6 months
I got Turbos with the yak after seeing the difference at a trial day. I currently have a standard rudder which is fine but I have found
that if I get into light chop or a swell that the rudder will loose traction ( What happened to the rudder?)
I imagine that the sailing rudder will have a bit more depth and control in these situations.
I have also noticed that I am correcting the steering quite a bit.....
I have a Ram rodholder and a couple of hobie rod tubes. I have made all my own rod leashes and rigged up anchor trolley.
From memory the parts and pullies and marine grade hardware cost me more that the hobie kit.
For an anchor I have a 2kg bumbell but a small foldaway anchor would of only cost another $5.
Some good advice I had was to keep all your stuff on onside of the yak and the other side clear for easy entry or exit.
( Have a look at Scott Lovig's Hobie Outback fitout on his website, might give you a few ideas)
http://www.slhobie.com.au/
As for wheels I have the hobie pump up ones which are far better than hard ones on sand.
Also consider how you will get it on and off a car / racks and stuff. They are quite heavy.
Welcome aboard, take your time pimping is half the fun.
Tony


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

great link buff, ive been having trouble with my rudder hope this link helps cheers


----------



## Isokaze (Sep 27, 2008)

Definitely go for the ST fin. I have tried the standard and the ST, the ST is definitely more responsive. I did not get the Turbo because most of the time I fish at the shallow, and the Turbo will just keeping hitting the rocks.

I have the anchor system still in the pack, and it is not installed yet, somehow I don't find the need for it yet. It could be useful if you are in the open area.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2010)

Alright i've decided to go with the ST Fins, sailing rudder, a single scottie flush mount rod holder and the cart with pump up wheels. Hopefully the dealer will come to the party with a decent package deal. I'm sure the anchor trolley and sounder will be next, once the finances recover a bit.

Cheers to all who offered advice, i'll be putting in my order this weekend. Now to choose a colour


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

If you are getting the Yak from Wetspot watersports, they fitted my rod holders and anchor trolley for free before I picked it up. Saved me having to take to my new yak with a drill so it was worthwhile getting them to do it. ST fins and rudder are an easy install to do yourself.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah mate, i'll be getting it from Wetspot. I'll definitely get them to intall the rod holder before i pick it up, as you say i'm not keen to take to the thing with a drill as soon as I get it home.

JohnH did you find you were able to negotiate a package price? If you'd rather not say I understand, just trying to figure out what to expect. From what i hear it's quite normal for the dealer to chuck in a trolley or similar.


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

I didn't get any freebees, but I got a 10% discount on everything except the eVolve motor which they have very little margin on. The service was excellent.

Don't forget a PDF, which can set you back $100-$200 depending which one you get.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2010)

Cheers for that, if I can swing 10% i'll be very pleased.

See you on the water mate.


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

No worries. You are going to love the outback


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Dont get the standard trolley i have had more than one person mention tipping their yak . Ive got the one with wider axle and have had no issue .


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

I use the standard cart on mine and haven't had any real problems yet. I can see it being a problem in soft sand when I eventually get down the coast.


----------



## dunamis (Sep 27, 2009)

I got the ST fins with my outback. I wouldn't get the turbo's because they would hit rocks. I fish inland waters and they have rocky bottoms and sometimes the fish are in skinny water. I've already done some damage to the ST's so wouldn't go any bigger. I'd love an anchor trolley. I use a 3kg dumbell and drogue. I use a scotty rod holder and fish finder. Standard rudder, although the sailing rudder sounds good because I often can't turn tight enough. I got the standard trolley, but it tips over too easily so I don't use it anymore. I just park as close as I can get, and either carry it, or if it's grassy or muddy, I drag it. The standard trolley was useless except on really flat ground.


----------



## spectrum (Aug 22, 2007)

I had the sailing rudder and the turbo fins included in the package. You won't get a hernia from peddling the turbo's. I also purchased the cart with the inflatable wheels, as I thought they would be much easier to use over sand and dirt. I also purchased a telescopic paddle from BCF for the times I need to reverse when I am on the river. I hope to eventually put a fish finder on my Outback. Good luck with the purchase and make sure you always lock the peddles in correctly or else you could damage the hull.

Regards 
Jeff


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Mordy said:


> I have also noticed that I am correcting the steering quite a bit.....


You may want to check the tension of your rudder strings, i found i was having to correct the steering a bit once & found that the strings were loose (doesnt need to be much) once i tightened them it fixed the problem.


----------



## anton70 (Jan 10, 2008)

Buff said:


> Before I changed to the sailing rudder I was forever making small adjustments in the steering, but now with it its almost hands free steering :lol:


You should get royalties from Hobie for that comment as that will make me go and get a sailing rudder tomorrow. I hadn't considered it before but the constant tweaking of the rudder has been the most frustrating thing of my REVO.
As stated the sailing rudder should become standard from new.

Cheers. Anton


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Agree with above - if you are going to get a Gps/Fishfinder get the dealer to install cause it can be a pain in the arse if you're not handy. Mine installed everything for nothing. No discount but a free cart. Also the pump up tyre cart is dodgy in my opinion. I've changed to hard tyres and they are great.

The best thing I put on is the safety flag - mates can see me for miles and as a stinky driver I'm amazed at how some yaks blend in - $70 beats head ons with stinkys


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies fellas. I've put a deposit on the Outback and will be picking it up this weekend along with ST fins, sailing rudder, cart and flush mount. Unfortunately the price was pretty rock solid but they knocked a couple of hundred of the entire package. Can't wait to get out there


----------

